# اعرف كيف ينظر لك الآخرين اشهر واخطر إختبار لشخصيتك للـDr.Phil



## ameera (25 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة

كثيرون يتابعون برنامج((DR phill))سواء في نسخته الأمركيه أو النسخه المترجمه إلى العربيه, وهو البرنامج الشهير الذي يقدمه د.فيل ماكجرو, حيث يقدم حالات عديدة من المجتمع الامريكي يتناول من خلالها بصراحة تامة المشكلات والأزمات النفسيه والإجتماعيه والماليه والعاطفيه, فيما يقوم الدكتور فيل بتحليل هذه المشاكل وتقديم الحلول لها.
من ناحية أخرى قدم الدكتور فيل اختبارا حقيقيا تستخدمه العديد من الشركات العالميه الكبرى ليساعدها على التعرف على شخصية وقدرات موظفيها ,وهو عبارة عن 10 أسئلة بسيطة تحتاج منك إلى الصدق مع النفس ..*بشرط أن تكون الإجابات معبرة عن الوضع الحالي وليس السابق* ..

احضر ورقة وقلم وسجل اجاباتك على النحو التالي:
س1:  أ
س2:  ج
س3: ت
الى آخره
الرجاء عدم التكلف في الاجابة
الآن يمكنك أن تكتشف شخصيتك من خلال الإجابه على هذه الأسئلة..

*************

س1:متى تشعر بأنك في أفضل حالاتك..
أ- في الصباح.
ب- في فترة الظهيره وبداية فترة المساء.
ت- في آخر الليل.

س2:تسير عادة..
أ- بخطوات واسعة وسريعة.
ب- بخطوات قصيرة وسريعة.
ت- ببطء,رافعا رأسك إلى الاعلى تجابه العالم والناس في الوجه.
ث- ببطء,وتنظر إلى الأرض.
ج- بطيئ جداً.

س3:أثناء تبادلك الحديث مع الآخرين..
أ- تقف تاركا يديك إلى جانبيك.
ب- تقف مكتوف اليدين.
ت- تقف وأنت واضع يديك على خاصرتك أو في جيبك.
ث- تلمس أو تدفع الشخص الذي تخاطبه.
ج- تلمس أذنيك, ذقنك, أو شعرك.

س4:عند استرخائك..
أ- تجلس وأنت تثني رجليك جنباً إلى جنب.
ب- تجلس وإحدى رجليك فوق الأخرى.
ت- تمد قدميك أمامك.
ث- تثني رجلاً واحدة تحتك.

س5:عندما تستمع إلى موقف مبهج..
أ- تضحك بصوت عال وملفت.
ب- تضحك بصوت منخفض.
ت- تبتسم بهدوء.
ث- تبتسم بخجل.

س6:في الحفلات والمناسبات الإجتماعية..
أ- تدخل بصخب وتحرص على أن يلاحظك كل الحاضرين.
ب- تدخل بهدوء وأنت تبحث عن شخص تعرفه كي تجلس إلى جانبه.
ت- تدخل بهدوء وتحرص على ان لا يلاحظك أحد.

س7:عندما يقاطعك أحد وأنت تقوم بعمل ما..
أ- ترحب بالمقاطعة لترتاح قليلاً.
ب- تشعر بالغيظ.
ث- تتأرجح بين كلا الفعلين.

س8:ماهو لونك المفضل..
أ- الأحمر أو البرتقالي.
ب- الأسود.
ت- الأصفر أو الأزرق الفاتح.
ث- الأخضر
ج- الأزرق الغامق أو الارجواني.
ح- الأبيض
خ- البني أو الرمادي.

س9:عندما تستلقي على السرير في اللحظات التي تسبق النوم..
أ- تتمدد على ظهرك.
ب- تنكفئ على بطنك وتدفن وجهك في الوسادة.
ت- تنام على جانبك وأنت منحني بعض الشيء
ث- تضع رأسك على إحدى يديك.
ج- تخفي رأسك تحت الأغطية.

س10:غالباً ماتحلم بأنك..
أ- تسقط من مكان مرتفع.
ب- تقاتل أو تقاوم.
ت- تبحث عن شيء أو شخص ما.
ث- تطير أو تطفي على الماء.
ج- غالباً لا تحلم بشيء.
ح- أحلامك سعيدة دائماً.

الآن وبعدما انتهيت من الإجابة عن الأسئلة, قم بتجميع النقاط وفقاً للبيانات التالية التي تحدد الإجابة ودرجتها لتتعرف على تفاصيل شخصيتك

على حسب رقم السؤال:

1- أ(نقطتان) , ب(4نقاط) , ت(6نقاط).
2- أ(6) , ب(4) , ت(7) , ث(2) , ج(1).
3- أ(4) , ب(2) , ت(5) , ث(7) , ج(6).
4- أ(4) , ب(6) , ت(2) , ث(1).
5- أ(6) , ب(4) , ت(3) , ث(5) , ج(2).
6- أ(6) , ب(4) , ت(2).
7- أ(6) , ب(2) , ت(4).
8- أ(6) , ب(7) , ت(5) , ث(4) , ج(3) , ح(2) , خ(1).
9- أ(7) , ب(6) , ت(4) , ث(2) , ج(1).
10- أ(4) , ب(2) , ت(3) , ث(5) , ج(6) , ح(1).

وصلنا الى المرحلة النهائية....
النتائج:

أقل من 21نقطة :
تحتاج إلى الرعاية..وتتوهم الوقوع في المشاكل 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




يعتقد الناس أنك شخصية شديدة الخجل وعصبية وغير حاسمة في اتخاذ القرارات, شخصية تحتاج للرعاية والإهتمام بها من قبل الآخرين دائما وتحتاج لمن يقوم باتخاذ القرارات بالنيابة عنها على الدوام متجنبة التورط في أي شئ او مع أي شخص. يرونك قلق تتوهم وجود مشاكل لا وجود لها في الحقيقة،بعض الناس يرونك ممل,فقط اولئك الذين يعرفونك حقا لا يعتقدون ذلك.

من21إلى30نقطة :
شخصية حذرة.. وثابتة على نمط واحد 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



يراك الآخرون شخص مجتهد ولكن متسرع,كذلك يرونك شخصية حذره ودقيقة للغاية,بطيئة وثابتة على نمط معين في الحياة.سيفاجأ الكل حقا لو قمت يوما بعمل شيء بشكل عفوي أو بتصرف وليد اللحظة ,حيث انهم يعتقدون انك تختبر كل شيء بدقة ومن كل زاوية قبل القيام باتخاذ أي قرار بشأنه,معتقدين أن رد فعلك قائم جزئيا على طبيعتك الحذرة.

من31الى40نقطة :
حساس و موهوب ..تثق بالناس كثيرأ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



يراك البعض شخص حساس, حذر, دقيق, وعملي جدا, كذلك يرونك ذكي ,موهوب, نابغه ومتواضع, شخص لا يكون صداقات بسرعة وسهولة ولكنك وفي جدا لأصدقائك وتتوقع نفس الوفاء منهم في المقابل, أولئك الذين يعرفونك تمام المعرفة يعرفون أن ثقتك بأصدقائك لا تهتز بسهولة, ولكنك من الجهة المقابلة تحتاج لوقت طويل حتى تعود الى ماكنت عليه اذا اهتزت أو فقدت شخصا عزيزا

من41الى50نقطة :
مثير للإنتباه.. وفاتن ومفعم بالحيوية 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



يعتبرك الآخرون شخصية حيويه ومفعمة بالنشاط فاتن وممتع, أنت شخصية مثيرة للإنتباه على الدوام ولكنك متزن. كما أنك شخصية لطيفة ومتسامحة وتراعي مشاعر الآخرين, تسعدك مساعدة الآخرين وتلبية احتياجاتهم, كما أن ابتسامتك تجعل منك شخصية محبوبة.

من51الى60نقطة :
انتهازي متهور ومتقلب المزاج 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



يراك البعض شخصية مثيرة متقلبة المزاج, متهورة. كما أنك قائد بالفطرة, مشكلتك التسرع في اتخاذ القرارات. يراك الآخرون جريئ ومغامر, انتهازي ولا تسمح لفرصة أن تفلت من بين يديك. تتمتع بالمغامرة كما أنك جريئ ويستمتع الآخرون بصحبتك بسبب الإثارة التي تصاحبك دوما.

فوق60نقطة :
الآخرون يعتقدون أنك تافه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



يرى الآخرون أنك شخصية تحتاج الى عناية فائقة في التعامل, ويعتقدون أنك تافه لاعتدادك بنفسك, يتمنى بعض المحيطين بك أن يكونوا مثلك لكنهم لا يولونك ثقتهم, ويترددون في الإرتباط معك بأي علاقة جدية.


أتمنى أن ينال الموضوع إعجــابكم

واعتبروها هدية عيد الميلاد

كل سنه وانتو طيبين

بانتظار نتائجكم


----------



## ameera (25 ديسمبر 2008)

لتكن نتيجتي اول نتيجة

44
من41الى50نقطة :
مثير للإنتباه.. وفاتن ومفعم بالحيوية 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



يعتبرك الآخرون شخصية حيويه ومفعمة بالنشاط فاتن وممتع, أنت شخصية مثيرة للإنتباه على الدوام ولكنك متزن. كما أنك شخصية لطيفة ومتسامحة وتراعي مشاعر الآخرين, تسعدك مساعدة الآخرين وتلبية احتياجاتهم, كما أن ابتسامتك تجعل منك شخصية محبوبة.


----------



## ابن المصلوب (25 ديسمبر 2008)

ameera قال:


> من41الى50نقطة :
> مثير للإنتباه.. وفاتن ومفعم بالحيوية
> 
> 
> ...


 
شكراااا علي المجهود الطيب


----------



## dark_angel (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا نتيجتى كانت*​*من41الى50نقطة :
مثير للإنتباه.. وفاتن ومفعم بالحيوية 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



يعتبرك الآخرون شخصية حيويه ومفعمة بالنشاط فاتن وممتع, أنت شخصية مثيرة للإنتباه على الدوام ولكنك متزن. كما أنك شخصية لطيفة ومتسامحة وتراعي مشاعر الآخرين, تسعدك مساعدة الآخرين وتلبية احتياجاتهم, كما أن ابتسامتك تجعل منك شخصية محبوبة*
*و شكرا على  تعبك*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (25 ديسمبر 2008)

> من41الى50نقطة :
> مثير للإنتباه.. وفاتن ومفعم بالحيوية
> يعتبرك الآخرون شخصية حيويه ومفعمة بالنشاط فاتن وممتع, أنت شخصية مثيرة للإنتباه على الدوام ولكنك متزن. كما أنك شخصية لطيفة ومتسامحة وتراعي مشاعر الآخرين, تسعدك مساعدة الآخرين وتلبية احتياجاتهم, كما أن ابتسامتك تجعل منك شخصية محبوبة.


كل الكلام ده وتماما بس كلمه متزن هيه الوحيده الى غلط بس يلا
شكراا ليك​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (25 ديسمبر 2008)

انا نتيجتي كانت من 31 الى 40 
شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الجميل​


----------



## كيرلس28 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

انا نتيجتي 44


----------



## mero_engel (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل يا قمر تسلم ايدك *
*انا اجابتي 30-40 *​


----------



## viviane tarek (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*ها   ها  ها  هااااااااااا
انا طلعت نتجتى 
44
ههههههههههه
شكرا" على الأخطبار اللزيز دة
ربنا يبركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 ديسمبر 2008)

> من31الى40نقطة :
> حساس و موهوب ..تثق بالناس كثيرأ
> 
> 
> ...




دى النتيجه الالى ظهرتلى 

موضوع جميل جدا 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع يا أميره 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (27 ديسمبر 2008)

ameera

هههههههههههههههههه

من 41 الى 50

شكرااااا لنشاطك اختي

سلام المسيح


----------



## mrmrmora (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل اوي يا اميره ربنا يباركك
انتي علطول موضوعاتك حلوه وممتعه ومفيده يارب يكون معاكي
انتي متعرفيش الموضوع ده فادني اد ايه*


----------



## mrmrmora (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا نتيجتي 46*


----------



## fouad78 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

أنا نتيجتي كانت 43 
ميرسي كتييييييييير عالموضوع المميز الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## foba h (28 ديسمبر 2008)

[font="fixedsys"]wow[/font]
من31الى40نقطة :حساس و موهوب ..تثق بالناس كثيرأ 
يراك البعض شخص حساس, حذر, دقيق, وعملي جدا, كذلك يرونك ذكي ,موهوب, نابغه ومتواضع, شخص لا يكون صداقات بسرعة وسهولة ولكنك وفي جدا لأصدقائك وتتوقع نفس الوفاء منهم في المقابل, أولئك الذين يعرفونك تمام المعرفة يعرفون أن ثقتك بأصدقائك لا تهتز بسهولة, ولكنك من الجهة المقابلة تحتاج لوقت طويل حتى تعود الى ماكنت عليه اذا اهتزت أو فقدت شخصا عزيزا


----------



## foba h (28 ديسمبر 2008)

thanks alot i liked that quiz


----------



## رانا (28 ديسمبر 2008)

من41الى50نقطة :
مثير للإنتباه.. وفاتن ومفعم بالحيوية 
يعتبرك الآخرون شخصية حيويه ومفعمة بالنشاط فاتن وممتع, أنت شخصية مثيرة للإنتباه على الدوام ولكنك متزن. كما أنك شخصية لطيفة ومتسامحة وتراعي مشاعر الآخرين, تسعدك مساعدة الآخرين وتلبية احتياجاتهم, كما أن ابتسامتك تجعل منك شخصية محبوبة.


انا 42 بجد موضوع تحفه تسلم ايديكى


----------



## جيلان (3 يناير 2009)

> من31الى40نقطة



*طلعلى كدا مع انى بكون صداقات بسرعة فى حاجات كتير مش فيا مع انى جاوبت الاسئلة بالظبط
ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## نفرتاري (4 يناير 2009)

> من41الى50نقطة :
> مثير للإنتباه.. وفاتن ومفعم بالحيوية
> يعتبرك الآخرون شخصية حيويه ومفعمة بالنشاط فاتن وممتع, أنت شخصية مثيرة للإنتباه على الدوام ولكنك متزن. كما أنك شخصية لطيفة ومتسامحة وتراعي مشاعر الآخرين, تسعدك مساعدة الآخرين وتلبية احتياجاتهم, كما أن ابتسامتك تجعل منك شخصية محبوبة



انا معجبة جدا بالنتيجة بتاعتى
مرسى يا قمر


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (4 يناير 2009)

من31الى40نقطة :
حساس و موهوب ..تثق بالناس كثيرأ 
يراك البعض شخص حساس, حذر, دقيق, وعملي جدا, كذلك يرونك ذكي ,موهوب, نابغه ومتواضع, شخص لا يكون صداقات بسرعة وسهولة ولكنك وفي جدا لأصدقائك وتتوقع نفس الوفاء منهم في المقابل, أولئك الذين يعرفونك تمام المعرفة يعرفون أن ثقتك بأصدقائك لا تهتز بسهولة, ولكنك من الجهة المقابلة تحتاج لوقت طويل حتى تعود الى ماكنت عليه اذا اهتزت أو فقدت شخصا عزيزا

دى نتيجتى انا كمان
اختبار جميل 
ميرسيييييييي لتعبك


----------



## first (13 يناير 2009)

[شكرا على هذا الاختبار ... نتيجتي كانت 43


----------

